# Thermostat is 'buzzing'



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have a Habistat dimming thermostat that i use for my Chinese Water Dragon. It was almost new when i brought it 2 months ago. But about 2 weeks ago it started making a 'Buzzing' sound. It only buzzes when the temp is set between 80 - 88.

It doesnt affect the thermostat working, but im worried its going blow up or something.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Give peterf a shout or call eurorep they offer a great service and will sort problems with their thermostats.


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Caz, ill try that..

Will it matter that i didnt buy it new?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

superboyfox said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a Habistat dimming thermostat that i use for my Chinese Water Dragon. It was almost new when i brought it 2 months ago. But about 2 weeks ago it started making a 'Buzzing' sound. It only buzzes when the temp is set between 80 - 88.
> 
> ...


Dimmers do buzz to a certain degree. They will buzz more if the load is low so it could be that your heater is too large for the size of enclosure/ temperature needed.
It may reduce if you make the ehater smaller and then it will run closer to capacity.
In any event it is nothing to worry about and a characteristic of the dimmer when under low load.


----------



## superboyfox (Jan 24, 2011)

Thankyou Peterf, i will try changing the heater to a lower one.

It's not that the noise bothers me, you can only hear it when your close to it, it was the safety factor that was worrying, so, thankyou for putting my mind at rest.


----------

